# Dead Horse Pass



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sunset at Dead Horse Pass, north slope of the Uintas.










And here's a horse skull from where else, Dead Horse Pass.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> wyogoob, great shots. That reflection of the mountain is neat.


Thanks, terribly overexposed but the reflection's not bad. Taken with a cheep pocket camera while backpacking awhile back.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So pretty.... one day I'll see places like that up there.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

wow that dead horse has been there an awfully long time!
that pass has been named for centuries!! hahahha

maybe its a dinosaur skull?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> wow that dead horse has been there an awfully long time!
> that pass has been named for centuries!! hahahha
> 
> maybe its a dinosaur skull?


I Hope it's not a dinosaur, it's illegal to possess vertebrate fossils taken from federal land and I took one of the hoofs, complete with shoe, home a few years ago.










If Dead Horse Pass has been named for centuries, so be it. One can look in "Utah Place Names" for the answer. I can't find my copy of the book and I can't remember the story on Dead Horse.

The first survey of the Unitas was 1879 thru 1881 so says the plaque on top of Kings Peak. The big re-survey of the West was in 1927. But some of the High Uintas features were un-named until the 1927 top maps were annotated in the early 60s. In the 40s a push was made to rename the un-named peaks in alphebetical and/or numerical order. A1 Peak at the headwaters of the Bear River was so named. (Many errroneously thought you could see "A1" in the snow on the north slope in early summer). The system was discontinued soon after it's start due to a change in command at the local forest service.

Blah, blah, blah


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob,
sorry to have offended you, I was just tryin to be funny.
I thought it was really called dead horse pass, and thought it awfully ironic that there was actually a dead horse there. My bad  
forgive me?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> wyogoob,
> sorry to have offended you, I was just tryin to be funny.
> I thought it was really called dead horse pass, and thought it awfully ironic that there was actually a dead horse there. My bad
> forgive me?


Sorry I took it wrong. But it *is* called Dead Horse Pass, on the Highline Trail. I just can't remember why it is called that. The peak near it is Yard Peak. There is no dead horse Creek around it.????

The pass is treacherous for horses, just let go of the reins and let them pick their way down. (Ya right when I was 30....I'll never take horses up their again). Rebuilt once in awhile by the Forest Service, the mountain sloughs off on the trail each spring. The north side is the West Branch of Black's Fork, the other side is Rock Creek drainage, some of the best fishing in the Uintas.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob-

I really like your back drop in the pic that you're holding the skull. If that's what that area looks like on film, then I'm sure it's much more spectacular in person. Thanks for the photo.


----------

